#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 PartLXXI(1/2王子)

## sanari

第71回
猜漫畫作品
算是送分題吧

----------


## 藍狼

二分之一王子嗎XD?

雖然我沒看過

但是看過封面(炸

很想看看這部漫畫XD

----------


## sanari

> 二分之一王子嗎XD?
> 
> 雖然我沒看過
> 
> 但是看過封面(炸
> 
> 很想看看這部漫畫XD


2月2日星期五的下午2點30到4點有這本漫畫的作者簽名會
前100名可簽
然後還有送2個一組的磁鐵組...

那天要上班
不能去排 ＞＜

----------


## 館主

台灣的漫畫好像這是第一次在這專欄出現?(笑

光這樣看的確不輸給日本漫畫呢...

----------


## sanari

> 台灣的漫畫好像這是第一次在這專欄出現?(笑
> 
> 光這樣看的確不輸給日本漫畫呢...


應該不是第一次吧
之前好像也有貼過說

剛刖回去看了一下之前po的文
有滿多筆是國人畫的說
像
摺紙戰士G
魔法小太保(神國夢魘)
戰鬥遊戲王等
都是國人畫的說

----------


## 水靈凱

撲撲..我本來也想貼的說= =你貼好快阿XD
話說這本漫畫的內容..好好啊..
進入遊戲世界 變成自己想要的樣子~那也不錯!!
真實度99%的!吼~~現實哪時候才會有這樣的遊戲啊>Q<
(自從看了那本漫畫就在幻想自己在遊戲的樣子(被踹飛))

----------


## 嶽熊

疑~?
原來這本有出漫畫喔?
我看小說的看完了說
這本好笑又好看
但這種類型的漫畫和小說越來越多了...

----------


## 月極停車場

醜狼?

感覺好像是人身接上狼頭

我看過他的小說了...覺得...不和我的味

說直接點好了...好難看 (請不要打我= =)

雖然說漫畫跟小說劇情應該一樣...不過我是對小說的動作解說方式覺得很煩...

如果好看的話我想要買@@ 請問這本整體上來說好看嗎

如果好看的話我想買...不想要採地雷...他目前好像只有出1

已經出現了?

----------


## windta

>>水靈凱

該設定是：依照個人本身的掃描後，得到的影像。
然後玩初次遊戲的時候，可以對美感度作向上修正或是作向下修正。

<第二生命>
標榜的是除了現實的身分之外，你的第二個人格。


>>月極停車場

小說版權：冒險者天堂。
作者：御我
畫家：戰部　露


小說部分的評價：
總結：這是只有惡搞，不需要腦袋運作的作品。

描述部分很直線，不需要做太多思考。
只是有些角色要看過一些作品（神劍闖江湖）

用不協調的角色與職業印象做主打。
還有可愛的寵物跟小說中人物設定算佳。

人物設計佳，但劇情刻畫差。

比較擅長在網路遊戲中的日常生活描寫。
奇怪的系統設定但不著重於網路遊戲本身提供的樂趣。

而是引發事件的部分。


＝比較不留口德＝
若不喜歡美少男，主角嘴巴不留口德，而且毫無重要性場面[戰爭，PK]。
主角開威能跟大魔王KIRA有的比。

後期劇情演變差異大，小說作者的搞笑程度有點虎頭蛇尾。
典型的大團員喜劇，且最後是現實一家親。

<附帶一提：醜狼的戲份不多，描寫不深刻，只有最前期打怪練攻比較重之外，其他描寫主角本人而已>
若只為了醜狼的話，建議去租書店先租來看過在決定要不要購買。
而且在遊戲世界中，獸人種族只是一個人類在跑而已(汗)

畫家的部分：比較擅長正太跟羅莉，醜狼的部分不知道（汗）

該作者的小說深度：
不殺＞１／２王子。

----------


## 月極停車場

> >>月極停車場
> 
> 小說版權：冒險者天堂。
> 作者：御我
> 畫家：戰部　露
> 
> 
> 小說部分的評價：
> 總結：這是只有惡搞，不需要腦袋運作的作品。
> ...



你說的是戰部露大大畫的小小本 可是卻貴的嚇人的2/1王子吧?

我問的是東立出版社的2/1王子耶...在龍X士上面連載的 (話說我各大便利商店找不到= =)

看來小說劇情好像有問題...醜狼劇情不多阿...那就當作收藏好了

目前戰部露畫的出到5 而東立的出1

戰部路相當多是萌系的@@ 所以我不太感興趣 (主要是太貴...)

如果有看過東立的話 請麻煩在跟我說畫的好不好看喔^^

租書店...我家附近那家沒有 因為太小 所以漫畫少
台灣人的漫畫 0 有名的漫畫才多一點...

----------


## windta

2007/1/31日出版，你說沒書，讓我想到 "國際書展"，時間點的問題。
該東立網站似乎有說明是此時間點開賣，但是書展的日期是1/30~2/4
所以最近只能在書展活動買的到...(汗)

關鍵字：國際書展，蔡鴻忠，簽名會，1/2王子。

題外：漫畫出租店的書大部分是由該供應商直接提供，
所以有兩種可能，一種店家不想進，一種是還沒有進。

而且有這麼大的活動，還有作者簽名會，這書市面上應該蠻難找的吧

（書展才結束幾天...）

----------


## 狐羽靈

我是沒看過小說啦
不過東立的漫畫超好看的!
從買到現在已經重複看過N次
我同學也都說讚喔!
相當推薦!

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

小說版的畫風比較喜歡
而且最初畫封面的不是戰部 露
戰部路是口袋書版本才畫的
原本是亞砂畫的(小說大本版)

漫畫是蔡鴻忠畫的 不是很喜歡他的畫風..

----------


## 羅傑

1/2王子 其實還不錯看的說~裡面出現很多怪怪的搞笑秘訣(?)
至於是什麼 自己看吧~
找不到地方看的話再找我拿網址吧XD



話說這小說也有很多同人文= =

----------


## 黑月影狼

> 小說版的畫風比較喜歡


本獸也覺得小說的畫風比較好~還是比較喜歡可愛的
漫畫的人物看起來...一點都不帥˙ ˙

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

心血來潮找點圖片來給大家猜030/

----------


## 瀟湘

二分之ㄧ王子的醜狼，暱稱是阿狼大哥、阿狼；現實本名：李天狼。

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

猜對了030/

還好有人知道(炸)

支持國人作品(汗)

----------


## sanari

這也是已經貼過了

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=1...%B2q%C3%7E%A4H

----------

